# Rented Farmland



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not surprising.....but also, not good.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2015/09/most-us-rented-farmland-owned-non-farmers/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=d0f87cc81d-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-d0f87cc81d-296641129


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How many farmer's rent out their land? Not retired farmers, and not someone set up with multiple corporations, llcs, etc.


----------

